# drop away rest verses lizard tonge rest



## Josh_Putman (Jun 18, 2004)

One reason to use the lizard tongue is the KISS principle, if you know what that means. I have seen way too many people walk off a 3D course halfway through over the years because of a drop away that failed. 

A lizard tongue has NO moving parts. It is the epitome of simple. There is a very good reason it is one of the most popular rests on target bows.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

I like the lizard tongue type rests too. But, I have a questions. Why is it that a drop-away is good for hunting and not good for 3-d..Heck, you ain't shooting but 20-40 Targets. If a drop-away rest is no more dependable than that, why use one at all? Just a question. What really can fail on a Trophy Taker Original drop-away? The dang cord? So can a D-Loop. There ain't nothing else that can fail.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

I used a Lizard tongue for 1/2 of 3D season a few years back and started hitting lower and lower and discovered the "bullet proof" lizard tongue was losing it's rigidity in the blade. Causing my impact to change slowly over 20 shots at a National IBO event, A Trophy Taker with a Dave's Best blade fyi. I've used drop aways before without issue and I've used a Limb Driver for a couple years since and have no issue with the LD it's as bullet proof as a blade with blade type forgivness imo.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

I prefer the old school lizard tongue that is stainless steel. I dont care much for the spring steel. Fall away for me when hunting though.


----------



## Josh_Putman (Jun 18, 2004)

I've heard that the spring steel blades are better than the stainless ones. Something about the stainless ones suffering from metal fatigue. 

If someone else can corroborate this, feel free to chime in.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Fatigue or losing rigidity is not necessarily a weakness within the lizard tongue. Use of wrong thickness of blade or improperly tuned bow or improperly balanced bow can be more the problem. The lizard tongue is a guide for the arrow. Drive the arrow down too hard and what happens? The tongue takes abuse. Bow tuned correctly and the abuse is less. Bow balanced so that it rolls forward helps the rest drop out from under the arrow.
You have to look around at other archer's rests and equipment. I seen brush type rests worn excessively, fork launch arms grooved, prongs wore down and even grooves worn into the shaft of arrows. All related to something not set correctly.
I had some pics in here somewhere of this one bow and the groups it produced from several shooters. The bow was first set up with a Trap Door rest and then with a lizard tongue rest. Regardless of rest, regardless four different arrows and weights of the bow produced outstanding accuracy.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

i do love the limb driver butt i going to set up a second bow and give a blade rest a try i never want to be so hard headed that it could cost me.last year i spent alot of extra time on tuning my bow ,and it improved me alot. like walk back tuning and bare shaft tuning it helps your group at 60 yards and further which builds confidence at 40 yards to aim at a twelve.which helps the mental part of your game.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Josh_Putman said:


> I've heard that the spring steel blades are better than the stainless ones. Something about the stainless ones suffering from metal fatigue.
> 
> If someone else can corroborate this, feel free to chime in.


Yup


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

JimmyP said:


> i have shot drop aways for years and love them. the last three years i have shot the limb driver i like it more.but most semi and pro shoot lizard tonges.i finaly won my way out of open b now moving to open a.i wuld like to keep improving .i know practice is the most important thing i can do. i have my own 3d range out side and indoor range in my basement.i evan hunt with a target bow.if a lizard tonge can gain me one more x or one more 12 than it would be worth a try.i plan on practicing alot this winter.last winter my average indoor score was 300 54 to 58 x i would like to improve ,most is mental now.why should i try a lizard tonge rest.thanks


Because It works


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Still no answer. Good comments but no substantial reasons to not use a Drop-Away. Keep the responses coming.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

The answer is dependability . No moving parts , Bullet proof, Longer track record ,In one word , KISS.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

brtesite said:


> The answer is dependability . No moving parts , Bullet proof, Longer track record ,In one word , KISS.


What is more simple than a Trophy Taker Drop-away? The launcher falls down...That's it! Longer track record? You still shooting aluminum for targets and hunting? Just curious as to why the drop-away is so dang complicated? I don't see it.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

There is nothing wrong with using a drop rest for 3D. Any rest properly set up and set, bow tuned properly and/or for the equipment used will get the job done. I've read of coaches spout of many things, but one thing that you don't do is blame your equipment...unless it really is broke. Of the few I know that have gone to a coach none related of being told to change the type of rest they were using.

Of course changing to a narrow lizard one better have his or her draw and draw weight down pat. None other than Randy Ulmer made that remark in one article as the arrow is "precariously" (dangerously) sitting on the narrow lizard tongue. He also related of having the wind blow his arrow blown off the narrow tongue.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Appreciate the responses. Especially Sonny Thomas'. Sort of made my point.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

SonnyThomas said:


> There is nothing wrong with using a drop rest for 3D. Any rest properly set up and set, bow tuned properly and/or for the equipment used will get the job done. I've read of coaches spout of many things, but one thing that you don't do is blame your equipment...unless it really is broke. Of the few I know that have gone to a coach none related of being told to change the type of rest they were using.
> 
> Of course changing to a narrow lizard one better have his or her draw and draw weight down pat. None other than Randy Ulmer made that remark in one article as the arrow is "precariously" (dangerously) sitting on the narrow lizard tongue. He also related of having the wind blow his arrow blown off the narrow tongue.


They never blow off this one


----------



## rab1 (Oct 3, 2010)

brtesite said:


> They never blow off this one


I sure would like to see a few more pic of this rest , driffent angles


----------



## Josh_Putman (Jun 18, 2004)

SonnyThomas said:


> Fatigue or losing rigidity is not necessarily a weakness within the lizard tongue. Use of wrong thickness of blade or improperly tuned bow or improperly balanced bow can be more the problem. The lizard tongue is a guide for the arrow. Drive the arrow down too hard and what happens? The tongue takes abuse. Bow tuned correctly and the abuse is less. Bow balanced so that it rolls forward helps the rest drop out from under the arrow.
> .


You make a good point. I still think what you said could CONTRIBUTE to metal fatigue in a blade. I have heard stories about blades developing stress cracks across the flex point and then breaking. In fact, I remember Brown Hornet saying something about that a year or two ago.

In this case I think we are both right. :wink:


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

rab1 said:


> I sure would like to see a few more pic of this rest , driffent angles


here they are





































The last two are different versions Which also work very well


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

ive always used a lizard tongue for target. However, after shooting a Ripcord this hunting season Im gonna give that rest a shot on my spot bow. It was so easy to tune and reliable I just gotta give it a shot.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

brtesite said:


> The answer is dependability . No moving parts , Bullet proof, Longer track record ,In one word , KISS.


Not trying to be an arse or anything, but the protuner doesn't look quite as tough as the Trophy Taker drop-away. JMHO..Those thin little rods and the plastic knob thinner mounting bracket..Sorry I just don't see it. I know the Pro-Tuner is a good rest, but bullet-proof? Sorry, I cannot buy that. Bend that blade inadvertantly you are pretty screwed.


----------



## rab1 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey, Taylor Co. Have you got any pictures of the Trophy Taker Drop-away would like to compare?
Thanks


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

TAYLOR CO. said:


> Not trying to be an arse or anything, but the protuner doesn't look quite as tough as the Trophy Taker drop-away. JMHO..Those thin little rods and the plastic knob thinner mounting bracket..Sorry I just don't see it. I know the Pro-Tuner is a good rest, but bullet-proof? Sorry, I cannot buy that. Bend that blade inadvertantly you are pretty screwed.


guess you never shot a tuner. Those thin little rods are the same 3/16 SS that are on the the standard rest.
But hey, every one is entitled .
Does the TT use a cord to drop it?


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

brtesite said:


> guess you never shot a tuner. Those thin little rods are the same 3/16 SS that are on the the standard rest.
> But hey, every one is entitled .
> Does the TT use a cord to drop it?


Yes, I have used the Pro Tuner. I have one, it's a great rest especially for indoors. Yeah, it (TT) ties into the down cable brings the launcher up..The natural motion of the bow being released drops it..the cord just rides along. Do you use a string loop? There's a far greater chance of your loop breaking than a drop cord. There's no effect on accuracy due to the fact that it will raise and drop the same every time..As long as you use quality strings and "shoot them in"(stretch) and draw your bow and release it LOL..There are no springs or any mechanical stuff really on the TT drop away.
That spring steel blade launcher is also not as strong as the launcher on the TT.. If you think that it is, I have to wonder about your thinking. I have seen many launcher blades get bent even when a bow falls over among other ways.

You tell me..What other than the cord can break on the TT Original drop-away????? There is Zero plastic on it too!
Google Trophy Taker rests..the Pronghorn or Original Micro.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

KISS= Keep it simple stupid.
Launcher blades are easy to tune and stay tuned. No moving parts.


Mike Anderson has used Trophy Taker fall aways for years indoor and has won Vegas and many Top finishs. Both will do the job.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

I shot the trophy taker for about 5 year it never failed and is a great rest i do like the limb driver better i shot it the last 3 years it has never failed and shoots great. both of these rest to me are the best. butt most of the pros shoot blade rest. i have never tried one yet is there a advantage .would i notice a tighter group at 60 yards with a blade.has any one swapped and noticed improvement and if so what class do you shoot in.thanks


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

The blade rests are definitely awesome-accurate! I see a small advantage at 60+ yds. that's what I like to do with my 3-d bows..Group tune @ 60 & 70-yds..I had no problem group tuning with the TT drop-away @ 50-yds. with my hunting set-up. I just noticed a little bit more forgiveness with the drop-away when my form is not perfect or at a less than perfect stance due to terrain changes. Not sure what that is..decided I'd give a drop-away a try for 3-d.
If I were going to use a blade rest, I would use the Pro Tuner by Britesite. I believe it is just a bit better than the TT Spring Steel...Also look at the Trophy Ridge Tackdriver. I like that you can change the angle with index marks..Good Luck!


----------

